# Uber account flagged for fraudulent activity



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This is my "first notice."

Is there a second notice? What's the process?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The second notice is of deactivation. 

What did you do?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> The second notice is of deactivation.
> 
> What did you do?


They didn't say. I'm just wondering at this point should I pursue it through support or let it lie for now.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> This is my "first notice."
> 
> Is there a second notice? What's the process?
> 
> View attachment 318666


If it's a legit accusation then knock it off and you should be fine.

If it's not, I'd hie myself to a GLH and find out what's going on.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MHR said:


> If it's a legit accusation then knock it off and you should be fine.
> 
> If it's not, I'd hie myself to a GLH and find out what's going on.


^^ GLH for sure if you think didn't do anything.

If you might have done something, I wouldn't go poking the hornet's nest. Think hard about what you may have done.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Color me stupid, but what does staying online in waiting lot and not taking passengers do for somebody that obviously raises Uber / Luft's ire? Let's just surmise that your buddy 3 cars over was finishing up a quickie and didn't acknowledge the ping. Or say he declined. 

What does it matter? I just can't see it.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Follow up on it. You are being set up by some geek needing to make his quota of airport deactivations. 2nd notice comes and shortly after you are banned from airport ques or taking passengers To the airport.

Seems pretty serious to ban someone from the airport yet keep them on the app and make them a PRO driver but it happened.

There is something else up where it is concerned. If you figure it out let me know.

There IS life without the airport but it is a quick loss of $1600 a month in revenue


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> This is my "first notice."
> 
> Is there a second notice? What's the process?
> 
> View attachment 318666


This type of non-transparent and highly questionable treatment from Uber is one of the reasons we needed the strikes. And why we need some form of voice/union/etc.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Stop spoofing your GPS


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> This is my "first notice."
> 
> Is there a second notice? What's the process?
> 
> View attachment 318666


I got one of these a while back when I still did Lyft because Lyft had PT multiplier and Uber only did Charlotte Surge.

I'd do both apps on. If I got a $7 Surge on Uber but then got a 100% PT Lyft I'd either cancel the Uber or just drive away until they cancelled. Eventually I got a warning like yours.

Not too long after Lyft started PPZ so they became dead to me and I was strictly Uber. No issues since then.

Uber values airport runs because they're 20% of their business.


----------



## boonegoon (May 29, 2019)

So, my account has been flagged for possible fraudulent activity. I'm new to this and really have no clue as to why. It provides examples of creating dummy rider or driver accounts, claiming illegitimate fees or charges, and/or intentionally accepting or completing fraudulent trips. 

I have done none of this. Any info?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

So they somehow detected their own activity?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

boonegoon said:


> So, my account has been flagged for possible fraudulent activity. I'm new to this and really have no clue as to why. It provides examples of creating dummy rider or driver accounts, claiming illegitimate fees or charges, and/or intentionally accepting or completing fraudulent trips.
> 
> I have done none of this. Any info?


You know what you did. Stop playing innocent.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> This is my "first notice."
> 
> Is there a second notice? What's the process?
> 
> View attachment 318666


So whatever happened? Did you find out what your offense was?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> You know what you did. Stop playing innocent.


God honey that is harsh!!! 
Were you trained by the cia? ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I was flagged for a toll claim. The entry fee into DFW airport is $2. But on rare occasions they charge $4. When I requested the extra $2 Rohit refused it and said I already got paid. They probably thought I was double dipping.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> They didn't say. I'm just wondering at this point should I pursue it through support or let it lie for now.


UNION.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I am definitely guilty of “support abuse”.

?


----------



## boonegoon (May 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You know what you did. Stop playing innocent.


Actually, I don't. But, thanks for your silly reply.

Just as a follow up to my own offense charge. They said I was doing something with my GPS at the airport. I wouldn't have the first idea how to do such a thing. I sat with other Uber drivers and even asked a fellow driver if I was where I was supposed to be. Super vague "help" from the powers so I probably will do it again without knowing. Alas, I haven't driven in some time and am unsure if I will. No action taken by Uber


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Come on now, we all know that GPS is NEVER wrong!

Confess!!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

WHO tampered with the GPS???
GIVE US A NAME!!!
We NEED A NAME !!!!


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

I used to turn on both apps when I was at the airport. I would accept whichever ride came through first. Usually UBER. I got notices from lyft saying I could be banned from airport & deactivated if I didn’t stay online while at the airport. Now I just take uber and if lyft is still on I turn it off after I leave the staging parking lot


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Christina Green said:


> I used to turn on both apps when I was at the airport. I would accept whichever ride came through first. Usually UBER. I got notices from lyft saying I could be banned from airport & deactivated if I didn't stay online while at the airport. Now I just take uber and if lyft is still on I turn it off after I leave the staging parking lot


Not sure about down there but Reagan Airport, Dulles and BWI you have to have AN app on while in the Pig Pen lot. You DON'T have to have only Uber or only Lyft on.

They're doing this in response to the ****ing morons who were on the news at Reagan Airport Pig Pen lot parading around driving up Surge.

Easy solution here: keep Lyft on and Uber off until Surge hits what you want. Then turn Uber on and Lyft off.

They can't deactivate you for not accepting trips.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

New2This said:


> Not sure about down there but Reagan Airport, Dulles and BWI you have to have AN app on while in the Pig Pen lot.


How is this enforced?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> How is this enforced?


In some places airport PD has been known to stop by vehicles in the pen and request to "see your app".


----------



## iHustle314 (Feb 2, 2019)

I received the exact same flag an hour ago and have no idea why. I haven't done any of the "possible" reasons they list... I called support and they filed a dispute. Any other ideas of how this can happen. I don't do airport queues because I don't want to wait 4 hours for a ping. I do put the destination filter to the airport when I start my day. Could that be it?


----------

